# New To Pocket Watches Help Please!



## Dick Dastardly (Apr 19, 2009)

HI all

I'm totally new to pocket watches, don't really know anything. I bought one in a souq in Muscat at the weekend and just want some help identifying it. I'm sure it isn't anything special but have been struggling to find information on the maker etc so not sure if its a more modern copy or not.

says on the front

J.W. Benson

Brevett

Lever

On the back it just has the word Swiss imprinted and the fact that its a 17 jeweled movement. Also has a band around the movement that says made for Royal Navy. Thats the only writing i can see on it, the second hand looks like it move in 0.25 second intervals. The movement is quite small so i think it most likely a wristwatch movement put into a pocket watch.

Any help would be appreciated, think i'm going to start collecting tbh.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If you're going to collect pocket watches, it's best to collect those which are quality, which keep time, and which are actually going to last. Cheap modern production pocket watches (and there are hundreds out there) - aren't good. Yours might be, after a servicing and cleaning, but it's best to buy a watch from a well-known watch-company. The reason for this is generally because watches from well-known watchmakers are easier to repair.

The second-hand moving in the manner you describe is typical of mechanical watches. In fact, I'd be more worried if the second-hand WASN'T moving as fast as you say.


----------



## Dick Dastardly (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree mate i bought this one on impulse just because i really liked the face, however it got me thinking about a collection. Been looking at somw WW2 IWC ones which look stunning. Just wanted to see if i could find out when mine was made and any info about the manufacturer stuff like that.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes I understand. I bought my first pocket watch on impulse too, just to satisfy the initial cravings before buying a proper one.


----------

